# wooden boat forms needed



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Hey all, I noticed a few members avitars that has wooden boats. I recently built a cedar strip canoe last year and have been wanting to build a drift boat and an Ausable river boat. Does anyone have forms? I have asked a few guys around Grayling locally but most were not willing to give up there secret forms for the Ausable river boat. I do have access to one boat though so i can copy it. But i was just wondering about getting forms for both boat designs. Any one have any? feel free to pm me and we can work out a deal. I am seriously interested.


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

I have built a cedar strip canoe as well,its a solo boat. I am currently building a 16' center console skiff . Cant help with the pattens for the drift boat. Try doing some internet searches.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I have done some searches and found a few plans for some drifts but nothing for an Ausable river boat.
Right now i am starting a solo canoe and a kayak. I built a 16 ft. prospector tandem and really love it . I am definitely hooked on building.


----------



## turtlehead (Oct 26, 2004)

There are plenty of good drift boat plans out there. I think it's well worth the money for a set of plans. Drift boats don't really utilize forms like strip built boats. The frames are built right in. (unless you are building stitch and glue. We built the 17' flyfish model from Ray's River Dories and like it very much. There are newer, more modern designs out there these days, but this is about as traditional as it gets.










My last boat, a river pram in stitch glue of my own design.










Like yourself our first one, a cedar stripper:










As far as Au Sable boat plans, I think you have a better chance of getting nuclear launch codes. :lol: If you have a boat to copy, you are ahead of the game. They are very simple designs, and the construction methods are similar to a drifter or rowboat. After you build a drifter, you should have no problem copying an existing Au Sable boat. 

I'm debating on the Au Sable boat vs a power skiff for my next project, but what I really need is a pole barn to store everything!


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

I did some searching last year and found some Ausablr boat plans....try Google.

Here's one resource:

http://www.guilttrip.com/html/the_au_sable_river_boat.html


----------



## turtlehead (Oct 26, 2004)

twohats - Any pics of that boat you're building?


----------



## wclark5 (Mar 6, 2004)

I've wanted to try building a boat, but it seemed overwhelming, and extremely expensive. Can I get just enough materials for a boat, or do supplies come in quanties for five boats? I am interested in going there if I don't have to go alone.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

It is not real expensive to build a boat I built a 16 ft canoe last year for under 500 bucks and the boat i have now is worth twice that amount if not more.The biggest expense is the epoxy,If you have basic tools. This summer i bought 25 2x6x14 ft cedar boards at an auction for 100 bucks. That is enough to build a few boats. I also removed some old cedar siding off a house and have enough for a few more boats. It is really quite a simple process.

I went ahead and traced my buddies ausable river boat and now i have a free set of patterns to build a 20 foot river boat. That was easier than i thought it would be.Now i just need to buy about 400 bucks worth of fiber glass and epoxy. I have plenty of cherry to do the trim. I am going to build this boat using the stripper method instead of scarfing plywood panels together. I just like the looks of cedar strips. Once you get into boat building it becomes quite addicting.


----------

